# 10 Commandments of Housebreaking



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

1) THOU SHALT NOT BRING HOME A PUPPY OR ADULT DOG AND EXPECT IT TO KNOW IMMEDIATELY WHERE THE POTTY IS. Every time they move from one home to another they need to be taught where to go. 

2) THOU SHALT NOT EXPECT A YOUNG PUPPY OF 8-16 WEEKS TO BE HOUSEBROKEN. That's like expecting a one year old child to be completely potty trained -- It just AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN. 

3) THOU SHALT NOT ALLOW THE NEW PUPPY TO MAKE ALL OVER THE HOUSE AND RUN LOOSE AND THEN WONDER WHY THE DOG GOES BACK TO THE SAME SPOT TO MAKE. You will have to disinfect the house thoroughly where he has done his business. White vinegar in the water will help neutralize the smell because he WILL GO BACK to the spot that smells. 

4)THOU SHALT NOT YELL AT THE PUP (DOG) WHEN HE/SHE GOES IN THE WRONG SPOT. Better than yelling, you need to just clean it up thoroughly and put the dog where he is supposed to go. Dogs and most animals learn much better by the PRAISE AND REWARD system. 

5) THOU SHALT NOT KEEP THE YOUNG PUPS 6 MONTHS OR YOUNGER CONFINED FOR LONG PERIODS OF TIME. They are too young until at least 6 months to hold it for that long. Take them out to make frequently and generously praise and reward them for going where you want them to. 

6) THOU SHALT NOT PUT A LONG HAIRED TOY DOG OUT IN THE RAIN TO MAKE UNLESS YOU WANT TO USE A HAIR DRYER WHEN THEY COME BACK IN. To do so could cause a chill and tonsilitis and/or tracheobronchitis. 

7) THOU SHALT NOT EXPECT AN UN-NEUTERED OR UN-SPAYED DOG TO HAVE PROPER POTTY MANNERS. It is only nature telling them (boys and girls) to leave calling cards and scents for the other sex to notice. Chin up, if they were goats, they would constantly PEE on their heads to make themselves attractive to the opposite sex. 

8) THOU SHALT HAVE A POTTY PLACE GATED OFF FOR YOUR YOUNG PUPPY AT LEAST UNTIL 6 MONTHS OF AGE. It's unrealistic to expect a young puppy to be completely trained until then. 

9) THOU SHALT SPEND A LOT OF TIME WATCHING THE DOG WHEN THE DOG IS NEW TO THE HOUSE TO CORRECT BAD HABITS BEFORE THEY START.

10) THOU SHALT READ THESE COMMANDMENTS INSTEAD OF BEING ANGRY AT THE DOG AND MEND YOUR WAYS. A dog wants nothing more than to please you.


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

Well said.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

thats TOTALLY PERFECT!! i never corrected ellie or gruffi going in the wrong spot---and they learned A LOT faster than sprite.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Marj, I loved the list...only one comment on #6. I personally believe in the germ theory of disease. Going out into the rain or snow does not cause a cold. Germs do. But I do think that they need to be protected with appropriate gear like coats and sweaters. I always keep a towel handy for drying coat and paws after foul weather outings. And yes, I have even used the blowdryer! I would also argue that a dog with longer hair has more insulation than one with a short cut. Just my two cents worth on this one!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree. I think think #6 sounds like an old wives tale!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Would someone be so kind as to cross stitch this for me to hang on the wall? Hahaha


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 23 2005, 01:24 PM
> *Would someone be so kind as to cross stitch this for me to hang on the wall?  Hahaha
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=45672*


[/QUOTE]

Yeah really... nice list... I feel like this belongs in our potty thread thats for sure.

I have one discrepancy and please someone correct me if I'm wrong, or maybe it should be an aside to numero 5. I was told, by two different sources, that nighttime is different than day time- that everything slows down and pups can last longer without having to pee. My phoebe has made it all night every night so far since we got her. All night being from around 12 pm until 530-6am when my bf wakes up to let her out. One time she woke me up at 2am to go and another she went on the bed (this is my most recent). Am I wrong to believe that she can make it longer during the night, or should I be setting the alarm for 2am to let her out? If not, then I am confused as to why the change in her having to go and I hope its nothing physically wrong. 

I never have scolded this little one. Maybe it appears alot of us are angry and complaining, but in reality, although it is some venting frustration of course, in no way have I been 'angry' as reflected in the 10th commandment at my little girl. She will be 5 months at the end of the month. 


Thanks for the list


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Izzy gets put into her crate beside our bed at approx. midnight. She will stay in there without a peep until I open her door the next morning, usually between 9 and 10 a.m. She has never soiled her crate. In the morning she walks to the pee pad with me and then squats and pees but she never seems to be in terrible distress, she walks calmly to the pee pad.

I don't know about other pups, but Izzy can certainly hold it overnight for long periods.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

During the night dogs can often hold it longer than during the day. The reason is their system slows down and they are not being active.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

That does it. I scheduled an appointment for tonight at 6. After hearing that Izzy holds it that long (wow)! But worse yet, BF just called to say she was squatting like she was going to pee but nothing came out







The poor little thing probably has an infection. Definately something is not right.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Loved the Top Ten!! I still like the rolled up newspaper one, that was a hoot!! Sis goes a la Casita at 11 and stays put until 5, she's only gotten up once to potty in the night and that was because Joe banged into her crate and woke her up!! When she does go out in the a.m. she FLOODS the pee pad......


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

I love this list!

*must keep handy for future reference*


----------

